
Shape Up: Product Development at Basecamp - codesuki
https://basecamp.com/shapeup/
======
simplecomplex
This is amazing. This is the most comprehensive write-up on software product
development I've ever read. By anyone. And it's the _only_ post on product
development I've ever read in my entire life that has specific examples that
aren't fiction.

Six week cycles? Ha. How nice it would be to work at a company that has a
product, customers, and isn’t fucking insane. Remember, friends don’t let
friends work for VC funded startups.

> We don’t count hours or question how individual days are spent. We don’t
> have daily meetings. We don’t rethink our roadmap every two weeks.

I think I've wasted the last 10 years of my life. Let's see 20 minute standup
meeting every work day for the last 9 years. That's 20 * 5 * 48 * 9 / 60 = 720
hours of my life wasted in standup meetings.

~~~
mch82
I appreciated the section discussing the difference between “appetite” and
“estimate”.

